# Ketosis Diet



## shaun220 (Apr 1, 2011)

I've been following a low-carb diet for some time now and I thought about running a ketosis diet. Here's what I was thinking of as a meal plan :

Meal 1

6 whole eggs

Meal 2

100g diced chicken breast cooked in Rapeseed Oil

Meal 3

1 tin tuna , 50g cashews

Meal 4

Protein Shake (8g carbs)

Meal 5

1 or 2 quarter pounder burgers

Anyway here are my questions:

1. Is this a suitable diet? If not, how could I improve it?

2. How would I know if I was in ketosis? (That's the main one for me)

3. Would it be ok to run maybe clen or hydroxycut with this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Are cashews not carbs?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

You'll want some fat with the protein shake bud, otherwise it can knock you out of ketosis


----------



## shaun220 (Apr 1, 2011)

cashews are low in carbs I believe.

and yeah I usually have another tbsp of peanuts butter with the shake.

How do I know once I've reached keto?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

shaun220 said:


> cashews are low in carbs I believe.
> 
> and yeah I usually have another tbsp of peanuts butter with the shake.
> 
> How do I know once I've reached keto?


buy some ketostix mate and p1ss on them now and again !!!!


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> buy some ketostix mate and p1ss on them now and again !!!!


Ketostix are next to useless.

Shaun, why are you obsessed with keto, this is like the 2nd thread you've started on it at least.


----------



## T-1000 (May 7, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> You'll want some fat with the protein shake bud, otherwise it can knock you out of ketosis


Hows that then?

It's too many carbs that knock you out of ketosis is it not?

When dietry fat is lowered, more body fat is used for fuel, by adding fat, what are you gaining? Other than slowing the digestion of the whey protein and extra calories.


----------



## T-1000 (May 7, 2010)

bayman said:


> Ketostix are next to useless.
> 
> Shaun, why are you obsessed with keto, this is like the 2nd thread you've started on it at least.


Why is that then?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

T-1000 said:


> Why is that then?


Because they only show you excreted (unused) Ketones in your urine. You may be deep in ketosis or so excreting next to none, which would give a negative reading on the ketostix. Or you may be excreting some as you've not hit ketosis fully, which would give a positive reading or it could be as because you've eaten something that's knocked you out of ketosis, you can't interpret them with any accuracy.

The only way is the use a blood glucose monitor.


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

No where near enough fats mate.

What are the calories you need to lose weight?

Have you worked out the ratios of this diet?


----------



## T-1000 (May 7, 2010)

bayman said:


> Because they only show you excreted (unused) Ketones in your urine. You may be deep in ketosis or so excreting next to none, which would give a negative reading on the ketostix. Or you may be excreting some as you've not hit ketosis fully, which would give a positive reading or it could be as because you've eaten something that's knocked you out of ketosis, you can't interpret them with any accuracy.
> 
> The only way is the use a blood glucose monitor.


Interesting. So if deep in ketosis, there will be more ketones used thus less excreted. I done one today and I was half way up the chart, which suggests I had moderate amounts of ketones in my urine. This at least suggests that ketones are present, so at the very least I should be in a semi-ketogenic mode.

FYI, I started a low carb diet Monday, I was feeling motivated and after the first day I realised I had had extremely low carbs so decided to go keto. I've lost about 5lbs this week, although a lot of that is likely to be water weight from the used glycogen stores.

Will it matter if I do a refeed this saturday, as i'm going out on the lash for my mates 21st and obviously i'll be drinking carbs from cider, mixers etc. Maybe if I just continue to eat keto style and let the carbs come from the booze only. This way it won't be a full on carb-load.

Any suggestions to get back into keto quicker on the sunday? Supplement with Leucine? Cardio?

Proper refeed will come following saturday.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Try to avoid beer etc as it cobtains carbs, you'll be fine with wine or spirits and zero cal mixers like soda and diet coke. High ABV alcohol won't throw you out of ketosis, beer and cider will mind.

If you've never tried them Norcal Margaritas are good:

2 Shots good Tequila over ice

Juice of a whole lime

Top up with Soda

Great drink in the summer too.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

You'll defo drop weight on that diet bud!

Meal 2 maybe swap to some oily fish or red meat

Try it and see! If you drop too much then up the fats, too little and up the cardio! Simple!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

The old school way ^---- Is it this stress free method that gives you the edge DB 

Edit: Hmmm, I've just noticed how small I look in my avi when below you. Please change to a small looking avi pic :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Why does everyone neglect greens on keto diets? seriously. Eat some veg.

Keto sticks are a waste of money too. Youll know your in ketosis when your mrs wont come anywhere near you cos your breathe smells fuking rank and your always thirsty.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

T-1000 said:


> Hows that then?
> 
> It's too many carbs that knock you out of ketosis is it not?
> 
> When dietry fat is lowered, more body fat is used for fuel, by adding fat, what are you gaining? Other than slowing the digestion of the whey protein and extra calories.


I believe it's to do with the insulin response from the protein shake.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

T-1000 said:


> Hows that then?
> 
> It's too many carbs that knock you out of ketosis is it not?
> 
> When dietry fat is lowered, more body fat is used for fuel, by adding fat, what are you gaining? Other than slowing the digestion of the whey protein and extra calories.


If dietary fats are too low, the body will look to protein as the source, using glucogenesis, it in turn creates glucose out of the protein, thus not allowing you to enter ketosis.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

shaun220 said:


> cashews are low in carbs I believe.
> 
> and yeah I usually have another tbsp of peanuts butter with the shake.
> 
> How do I know once I've reached keto?


cashews pretty much have triple the amount of carbs compared to all other nuts

best are macadamia and pecans then walnuts/almonds

say per 2tblspns

Almonds - 1.4g

Cashews - 5g

Coconut - 0.7g

Hazelnuts - 1.2g

Macadamia Nuts - 0.9g

Peanut Butter - 4.3g

Peanuts - 1.8g

Pecans - 0.6g

Pine Nuts - 1.7g

Pistachio Nuts - 3.1g

Walnuts - 1.1g


----------



## shaun220 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for all your info guys, haven't been on a while, internet has been down. I am starting this monday, I have adjusted the diet to this:

Meal 1:

7whole eggs

Meal 2 :

1 rump steak

30g cheese

Meal 3 :

Diced chicken breast cooked in rapeseed oil.

Meal 4 :

4 grilled sausages

Flaxseed oil

Meal 5 :

Mackerel , Tuna and 30g cheese.

This should work out at around 2500 cals, hopefully around 177g protein and 199g fat. Hopefully this will get me burning up some fat


----------



## freakyguy6190 (Dec 12, 2012)

I agree with Mike, where are the low carb vegetables? You will be constipated with this diet plan. You seriously need to stop avoiding vegetables such as broccoli, brussel sprouts, spinach(with your eggs in morning), kale, celery, Peppers(green, red), mushrooms to make few. (btw I made account just to reply to your post lol)


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DB said:


> You'll defo drop weight on that diet bud!
> 
> Meal 2 maybe swap to some oily fish or red meat
> 
> Try it and see! If you drop too much then up the fats, too little and up the cardio! Simple!


Yep a nice steak or piece of fried fish.


----------

